# Most unprofessional thing someone has done on air?



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Hm, that's a very good question. Although justified, the first thing that came to mind was definitely Gail Kim eliminating herself from the divas battle royale - I say justified because she was only caring as much as head office were caring. Similarly, Orton wouldn't have gone all 'stupid stupid' if Kofi had remembered his spot. Although a more level headed person would doubtless have dealt with it better, it was to be expected.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

Gail kim eliminating herself in a battle royal due to her lack of push.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

inb4 "AW'S KOBE JOKE!"....


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

What was the Orton and Kofi botch?

I thought Sin Cara at MITB was pretty unprofessional. Someone or both of them messed up the spot and instead of selling the fall, he just kicked Ziggler out of the ring and got up straight away.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Surprised nobody mentioned Cena doing that promo after Extreme Rules, but then again i bet they told him to do that anyway so....


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

Perry saturn going apeshit and legit hurting Mike Bell after Bell botched a move during a match together.


----------



## Stone Cold 666 (Apr 6, 2007)

JBL stiffing Blue Meanie.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Twisted14 said:


> What was the Orton and Kofi botch?


Orton was supposed to punt kick Kofi and I think Kofi would dodge it and after reversing a couple of finishers, it would end with Orton giving him the RKO for the victory but instead, Kofi kept getting up from the punt position even after Orton repeatedly yelled "STAY DOWN!" which caused him to improvise with a poorly set-up RKO. He was visibly angry afterwards which he should have been more professional about. But at least it was understandable because Kofi kept on ignoring his request.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

For me, HBK's overselling in his match with Hogan at Summerslam 2005. Was totally uncalled for.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Kobe joke incident


----------



## Johnno3k (Dec 6, 2011)

Tank Abbott pulling a knife out on Big Al


----------



## Stone Cold 666 (Apr 6, 2007)

Trouble Trouble said:


> For me, HBK's overselling in his match with Hogan at Summerslam 2005. Was totally uncalled for.


It was deserved. Hogan backed out of a rematch scenario where he was going to lose. Hogan had it coming all those years for being selfish and greedy.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Stone Cold 666 said:


> It was deserved. Hogan backed out of a rematch scenario where he was going to lose. Hogan had it coming all those years for being selfish and greedy.


So being unprofessional is the answer? Two wrongs don't make a right. To say that was deserved would be giving HBK an excuse for every fucked up thing he's ever did in his career.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Definitely HBK ruining what was supposed to be one of the greatest matches of all time. Icon vs Legend. Shawn with his overselling ruined the match because Hogan "didn't want to do business".
Real professional on both parts!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I think the overselling actually made the match a lot better.


----------



## Stone Cold 666 (Apr 6, 2007)

Trouble Trouble said:


> So being unprofessional is the answer? Two wrongs don't make a right. To say that was deserved would be giving HBK an excuse for every fucked up thing he's ever did in his career.


For the notorious reputation he's developed, Hogan wasn't professional himself. It may be unprofessional, but it was a nice ''Fuck Off'' gesture to one of the biggest ego-maniacal people in the business. If anything, Hogan was being selfish by refusing to put stars over. Let the bastard get humiliated.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Perry Saturn legit hurting Mike Bell for a botch.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

How the hell has no one mentioned the Daniel Puder incident?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm going to go with the *Montreal Screwjob*. Vince McMahon, the owner of the company, lied to one of his talents and changed the script without his knowledge. This is not only dishonest but could have been a dangerous situation or there could have been a riot from the fans. Thankfully all Bret did was spit in Vince's face, smash some production equipment, and gave Vince a knock-out punch when they got back in the locker room (all of which was unprofessional too). There are arguments that Bret refusing to lose to Michaels in Canada was unprofessional and that may be true. However, Bret/Shawn/McMahon/producers made an agreement on how the match was going to go down face to face. Bret went into the match to perform the task he agreed to and he was underhandedly swerved in the middle of the ring. 

McMahon & co have explained and tried to justify why he took the action that he did (protecting the business/time honored tradition) but the screw job was still highly unprofessional. As the owner of the company Vince should have went with what he agreed to do upfront. Bret may have refused to lose to Shawn but the agreement ultimately was not for him to lose to Shawn it was a double DQ/no contest finish and that set plan was not honored in the ring.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Stone Cold 666 said:


> For the notorious reputation he's developed, Hogan wasn't professional himself. It may be unprofessional, but it was a nice ''Fuck Off'' gesture to one of the biggest ego-maniacal people in the business. If anything, Hogan was being selfish by refusing to put stars over. Let the bastard get humiliated.


What would HBK gain by going over Hogan?

Also, you seem to think that doing a job is the only way to put somebody over. And funny how you talk about refusing to put people over and seem to be defending "Mr. I Lost My Smile", the guy who was notorious for refusing to put guys over.

Both men were wrong but damn, HBK has done the same exact shit that Hogan did, except Hogan had somewhat of a legit reason to not do the rematch. HBK would lose his smile once a year and fabricate stories so he wouldn't have to drop the title and according to Nash's Youshoot, HBK used to operate under a teacher's schedule and would want summers off.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

gail kimm eliminating herself for sure


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Shawn's 'Sunny Days' comment. It was dirty laundry fueled by a backstage beef that should have STAYED backstage. Shawn made it public. Very unprofessional.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

The Infamous Curtain Call.

Buff Bagwell completely no selling and breaking character on an episode of Nitro, because he had to job.

Fingerpoke of Doom

Montreal Screwjob

Hardcore Holly sand-bagging Brock Lesnar

Vince's Kiss My Ass Club

Shawn walking out of the arena after a fan threw a battery at him. Now don't get me wrong a battery to the face would piss anyone off, but walking out was not the answer.

That horrendous looking Shining Wizard, that Cena did on RAW.


----------



## Stone Cold 666 (Apr 6, 2007)

Trouble Trouble said:


> What would HBK gain by going over Hogan?
> 
> Also, you seem to think that doing a job is the only way to put somebody over. And funny how you talk about refusing to put people over and seem to be defending "Mr. I Lost My Smile", the guy who was notorious for refusing to put guys over.
> 
> Both men were wrong but damn, HBK has done the same exact shit that Hogan did, except Hogan had somewhat of a legit reason to not do the rematch. HBK would lose his smile once a year and fabricate stories so he wouldn't have to drop the title and according to Nash's Youshoot, HBK used to operate under a teacher's schedule and would want summers off.


Has nothing to do with HBK. I'm just glad someone pulled that shit with Hogan, whether it was going to be HBK or Bozo the Clown.

Simple, would've given HBK the potential to be a heel. Losing to a 50 year old with bad hips distorts the credibility (same with how Hogan beat Orton the following year). And if we're going to argue how selfish people were, I'd argue that HBK around that time had matured while Hogan was his same, stuck up self.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Forgot one-the shoot laydown Jarrett did for Hogan at BaTB 2000. Keep your company problems backstage, airing it in public is just so bush league.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I know this is general WWE but suprised nobody mentioned Jeff Hardy vs Sting.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

The first incident that came to mind was the Orton and Kofi moment in 2009. I understand that Kofi screwed up the planned spot but it’s not like Orton hasn’t fucked up in the ring before.

HBK’s overselling in that match with Hogan at Summerslam was unprofessional too.


----------



## N-destroy (Jul 19, 2012)

Trouble Trouble said:


> For me, HBK's overselling in his match with Hogan at Summerslam 2005. Was totally uncalled for.


We have a Winner!

HBK has always been a piece of shit. Maybe the whole "I found GOD" thing is actually work, who knows?!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Stone Cold 666 said:


> Has nothing to do with HBK. I'm just glad someone pulled that shit with Hogan, whether it was going to be HBK or Bozo the Clown.
> 
> Simple, would've given HBK the potential to be a heel. Losing to a 50 year old with bad hips distorts the credibility (same with how Hogan beat Orton the following year). And if we're going to argue how selfish people were, I'd argue that HBK around that time had matured while Hogan was his same, stuck up self.


Okay, so Hogan not being able to do a rematch ruins the chance of HBK turning heel? And as for losing to a 50 year old with bad hips, let's not forget that HBK went on to do that 2 years in a row with Undertaker.

But, for Shawn to get upset because Hogan wanted to go over is no different than HBK not wanting to job to Bret, admitting he wouldn't put him over after Bret said he would and for years, denied his involvement in the screwjob. 

And how does losing distort the credibility in a fixed sport? Is HBK less of a competitor because he lost to Hogan? Bottom line, Hogan shouldn't have put HBK over but he did put over Undertaker, Rock and more importantly, Brock Lesnar. Brock needed that win a helluva lot more than Mr. I Lost My Smile did.

I'm a big HBK fan, he's in my top 3 but excusing his actions at Summerslam is the equivalent of excusing his actions in Montreal. Two wrongs don't make a right. Summerslam showed that Shawn was the same prick he was 10 years prior, when he didn't get his way. When you have egos that size collide, somebody won't get their way and it's well documented what HBK does when he doesn't get his way. Hogan, on the other hand, his reaction is pretty much hidden and thats because the promoters never tell him no, can't fault the man for using his drawing power and name value to his advantage.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

One instance of unprofessionalism that comes to my mind was Shawn Michaels vs Vader from Summerslam 1996. There was supposed to be a spot where Shawn attempts an diving elbow which would lead to Vader rolling out of the way which would lead to Shawn landing on his feet and dropping an elbow on Vader. When Vader didn't move out of the way, Shawn lands on his feet and begins to throw an tantrum mid-match by legitimately stomping Vader in the head and shouting "MOVE" at him.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd say the Puder thing is pretty damn high on my list. He was seconds away from legit sending Angle to the operating table and taking one of WWE's biggest Smackdown draws off the air for 6 months. He did get punished though for it at the Royal Rumble where the ever loving shit was kicked out of him by Holly, Benoit and Guerrero. 

Also I'd say the Foley vs. Mil Mascaras match at COTC where Mascaras no sold everything. Also Ultimate Warrior popping right back up after a pedigree at Wrestlemania was both hilarious and unprofessional.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

I recall a match on velocity or heat I can't remember; Hardcore Holly was fighting a jobber and the guy botched a slam on Bob... biggest mistake of that kid's life. I remember Holly beating the living shit out of him, legit stiffing him throughout the rest of the match they had the stretcher the poor kid off camera while Holly celebrated. I wish I could find that match because the guy who had it closed his YouTube page; it's fucked up but kind of funny how the mood changes after the botch, followed by relentless violence. Holly be gettin mad.

EDIT:
Oh don't mention Mil Mascaras, HBK, Ultimate Warrior or even Bruiser Brody they're the poster boys for fucking people over if things didn't go their way lol.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Shawn's one of my favorite wrestlers ever (just look at my username) but did some unprofessional stuff in his career and I am happy he eventually got off the drugs and changed his ways because at times he was just a mess.


----------



## RDClip (Jul 15, 2009)

Jerrett literally laying down for Hogan, then Russo coming out to shoot on Hogan. Sure, Hogan is an asshole, but keep the real problems in the back don't bitch like a angry child on PPV.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh, and I thought the HBK overselling Hogan match was one of more hilarious matches in wrestling history. It was great.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't know about the Puder one, I mean yeah on the face of it it was highly unprofessional but from what I've read it seems like he genuinely thought he was allowed to do that. I don't think he intentionally tried to decieve Kurt or whatever, just that he thought it was a legit shoot match and so he went for a shoot hold. It was a long time ago but that was the impression I got at the time

- Surprised nobody has mentioned the MSG Incident since that did technically end up being shown on air
- Any number of HBK moments like the Vader one, the Sunny days comment etc.
- I remember Perry Saturn legit beating the crap out of someone and giving them one of the sickest powerbombs I've ever seen, no idea why he did it 
- Lesnar/Goldberg match, especially Lesnar was unprofessional during that match
- Santino saluting while taking the Stunner, I know most people probably wouldn't consider that a big deal but I thought it was kinda unprofessional
- Gail Kim eliminating herself
- Cena calling Rock out on his wrist notes (INB4 IT WAS A WORK!!!111), even if it was it was a stupid comment and he should've been smarter than to agree to saying it

Oh and William Regal in his match against Goldberg, apparently it was supposed to be a typical squash and Regal thought he knew better and worked Goldberg over for a good portion of the match. I know he has a lot of marks on here who probably think he was in the right but if I recall he got fired because of it and even though it was 10x better than most Goldberg matches it was still unprofessional to go against "the script"


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

What did Daniel Puder do?


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

EdgeEX said:


> How the hell has no one mentioned the Daniel Puder incident?


That was the first one that popped into my mind

@psx71 Kurt Angle challenged the Tough Enough guys to a one on one match on Smackdown (it must have been a live show). The first guy lost. Puder challenged him next and slapped a legitimate kimura on him and nearly broke his shoulder. The ref counted to 3 because Puder's shoulders were on the mat, basically saving Angle from the embarrassment.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

psx71 said:


> What did Daniel Puder do?


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4ap92_shawn-michaels-vs-vader-wwf-title-m_sport?search_algo=1

Its at the very first second, shawn literally kicks vader for a tiny mess up, he got a concussion


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Do any of you original ECW fans remember the "Mass Transit Incident" when New Jack bladed that kid during a tag team match? The kid was 17 years old, untrained but lied that he was and Heyman booked him for the match because one of the wrestlers who was originally scheduled couldn't make the show. Many people claim New Jack went too far with the beating he gave to Mass Transit. 

The match was not actually televised but it was recorded on Extreme Fan Cam which ECW used sometimes to air house show footage on TV.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> I think the overselling actually made the match a lot better.


^this, hogan can't wrestle for shit and I doubt even Shawn michaels carrying could've made it any better, that overselling on his part actually made the match more interesting


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Clique said:


> Do any original ECW fans remember the "Mass Transit Incident" when New Jack bladed that kid during a tag team match? The kid was 17 years old, untrained but lied that he was and Heyman booked him for the match because of the wrestlers who was originally scheduled couldn't make the show. Many people claim New Jack went too far with the beating he gave to Mass Transit.
> 
> The match was not actually televised but it was recorded on Extreme Fan Cam which ECW used sometimes to air house show footage on TV.


I remember the Mass Transit Incident. Sadly, this wasn't the only time New Jack would 'go a bit too far' in a wrestling match.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Clique said:


> Do any original ECW fans remember the "Mass Transit Incident" when New Jack bladed that kid during a tag team match? The kid was 17 years old, untrained but lied that he was and Heyman booked him for the match because of the wrestlers who was originally scheduled couldn't make the show. Many people claim New Jack went too far with the beating he gave to Mass Transit.
> 
> The match was not actually televised but it was recorded on Extreme Fan Cam which ECW used sometimes to air house show footage on TV.


There could be a whole thread full of New Jack. The guy was a psychopath who had no place in a wrestling ring.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

moonmop said:


>





> *Daniel Puder tries to make Kurt Angle tap out in an unscripted manner during a 2004 episode of SmackDown: *
> 
> "It's funny, before that entire thing they made us run sprints to start the day, then they brought us in for a pasta eating contest. Two guys puked from it. I'm sitting there, and I knew they were gonna run us again…they had us in the ring doing an up down competition…they told the ref to get the blond guy out of the ring. Chris and I were both blond. So Kurt Angle wrestled him, broke three of his ribs, he rolled out and Kurt came over and said who wants a chance, I raised my hand as fast as I could. Just because, I knew that I wrestled, my old coach was Danny Shay…Danny only lost to him in the Olympic trials by a couple of points, so I knew I had trained with guys that are as good as him. I wasn't really scared of him, plus I had the MMA stuff and I knew he wasn't really into that as much. So I got in there, they said the rules were no striking…and I caught him in a key lock…he's a strong guy. He's freakin' strong. So I caught him in a key lock, pulled him into a Kamura and tried to snap his arm off. It nearly worked, you guys can see how close it was…I'm guessing it was five seconds away from snapping."
> 
> ...



Source http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2012/0707/554109/kurt-angle/#ixzz23lyjFdHv


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

Cena no selling Rock's promo in Boston, for a moment I thought Rock was really going to punch him dead in his face.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Sheamus power bombs Jamie Noble on the floor en4ing his career.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Sheamus power bombs Jamie Noble on the floor en4ing his career.


Speaking of powerbombs, Hardcore Holly's sandbagging and Brock Lesnar just dropping him on his neck is another one I remember.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

advertising guest host or the Rock, and they show up via satellite, skype, or youtube. That's 100% dishonest to their consumer and completely unprofessional. That really ticked me off. 

thought I couldn't care less about Charlie Sheen or Paulie D, just using those examples.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Tank Abbott pulling the knife on that dude in WCW.






9:08


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Cena's BS against Rock, in Portland and Boston. 
Puder showing the clown that he is and trying to shoot when Angle is going for a pro wrestling match. 
Montreal 1997 obviously.
Outsiders/Shawn 95-99 antics in general. Most of the time it was awesome on screen(especially Hall and Nash)so I don't know if I can complain on it or use it as a negative.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Scott Steiner OBLITERATING Ric Flair off script, viciously. Loved it. one of the hottest shoots ever.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Jesus Steiner. :lmao

I'd love to see how many people tuned into WWF after Steiner said it.

Holy shit he just keeps going. Why didn't they cut him off? If that wasn't supposed to happen.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Dude got fined and suspended for I want to say 2 weeks without pay. Might have missed a PPV. Bisch and Russo rolled, shit like that was their bread and butter back then.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I can't find the video on youtube right now, forgot what it was under by the title but I am sure someone reading this will know what event I am talking about. The one where Shawn Michaels, I think at a house show or some event, most likely not Raw was WWF Champion and some fan said something to him on the way down, he got in the ring began shooting and decided not to compete and leave. Vince came down and some shit happened, haven't seen the video in years though.

*Edit found it*






It was uncalled for and that fan is an idiot but Shawn could have handled it better.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

- Kevin Nash ending Goldberg streak because he wanted to be better than everyone and because he had creative control.

- Triple H deleting every YouTube video where Ultimate Warrior squashes him. Seriosly I can't find anywhere.

- Montreal Screwjob.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

SPCDRI said:


> Scott Steiner OBLITERATING Ric Flair off script, viciously. Loved it. one of the hottest shoots ever.


LOL! 

This was amazing.


----------



## Regnes (Feb 23, 2010)

Trouble Trouble said:


> For me, HBK's overselling in his match with Hogan at Summerslam 2005. Was totally uncalled for.


Almost everybody wanted to see Shawn win that match, but then Hogan acted like a huge dick with the backstage politics. Hogan doesn't deserve a serious match, and nobody wanted a serious match from him.


----------



## Regnes (Feb 23, 2010)

Ryan said:


> I know this is general WWE but suprised nobody mentioned Jeff Hardy vs Sting.


What exactly do you mean by that? Was Sting the unprofessional one, or Jeff? Sting was instructed to end the match instantly because Jeff was high, they didn't want Jeff to get hurt.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Regnes said:


> What exactly do you mean by that? Was Sting the unprofessional one, or Jeff? Sting was instructed to end the match instantly because Jeff was high, they didn't want Jeff to get hurt.


Yeah, the match shouldn't have gone on to begin with. Not to mention that Jeff showing up blitzed in the first place when he knew he'd be performing was INCREDIBLY unprofessional.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

Trouble Trouble said:


> What would HBK gain by going over Hogan?


It's not so much what he would gain, but Shawn winning that match would have meant a hell of a lot more. Let the Million Dollar Man spell it out:






At 2:38 DiBiase explains that HBK was still an active member on the roster and was in a position of being able to put younger guys over.

As for the topic, many others have already summed it up, but HBK was the epitome of unprofessional back in the 90's. I don't really hold the Hogan incident against him because it actually made the match better.


----------



## Baphochrist (Aug 17, 2012)

I remember Hogan pulling a ton of no selling crap for Goldberg and Flair back in early 99 when he decied "ah fuck this whole angle we just started I'm turning face!"


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

Trouble Trouble said:


> For me, HBK's overselling in his match with Hogan at Summerslam 2005. Was totally uncalled for.


Does anyone know the aftermath story of this? Did Vince McMahon get mad and give HBK some pep talk backstage?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Mass Transit 
Holly sandbagging Brock and working stiff in general
Montreal 97
HBK walking off after the battery was thrown
Cena's post match promo at Extreme Rules
Warrior no selling the pedigree
"Sunny Days" comment from HBK and the whole brawl for all tourney was very unprofessional from Vince's standpoint.

HBK overselling Hogan was fucking awesome though, you guys need to lighten up. Same with those mentioning Goldberg/Regal.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Hardcore Holly beating the shit out of Matt Cappotelli on Tough Enough ranks up there for me


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Daniel Puder unprofessional?

Putting Angle in a legit kimura seems like a professional badass...


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

HBK's in-ring meltdown on Vader was pretty shitty.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ahem...








Platt got to it first.


----------



## Barry_Champlain (Jun 5, 2010)

Jarrett laying down for hogan was a work. Everyone admired it. Russo's shoot was not. 

I'd say Madusa trashing the WWF womens title on nitro. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Alot of HBK moments come to mind. 

HBK walking out of a promo when he got hit by a battery thrown from the crowd
HBK stomping on Vaders head after a botch
HBK overselling in Hogans match.

In his early years HBK was really unprofessional, I wondered why the WWE were so strong on keeping him, although he seems to have matured sa bit now (or so he says) but I am sure he regrets these things.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Definetly this:






Unprofessionalism starts @ 3:07


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

"Jerry Lawler, you raped a little 13 year old girl! Haha!"


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Definetly this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seemed like a work to me. Do you mean the part where he mentioned the other guy was a jobber?


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

As much as I love Regal and rank him among my favorite wrestlers, the Goldberg thing was unprofessional. Sorry, but it was. Regal had a lot of problems. What're you gonna do? The Man's a man's man.

Jerry Lawler going overboard in calling Molly Holly fat. He trained her and she looked up to him but he couldn't lay off the fat ass jokes. 

Bob Holly. Just Bob Holly in general.

I'm surprised no one has brought up Punk's alleged sandbag of Tensai


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

A few I forgot:

HBK at Summerslam 2005 and his promo on Hogan on RAW the day after. 
Regal stupid attempt to be different in the Goldberg match.
Hardy's condition in the Sting match.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Motosama said:


> It seemed like a work to me. Do you mean the part where he mentioned the other guy was a jobber?


That was not a work.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

TomasThunder619 said:


> That was not a work.


It was definitely a work. They even made Tom Brandi debut under that name the very next week. There was alot of controversial stuff like this going on at WWE at the time so this didn't seem too out of the ordinary.

Alot of good stuff mentioned in this thread so far. Montreal Screwjob has to be top of the list, along with HBKs many quotes and actions. One that hasn't been mentioned yet is the infamous Brian Pillman 'I respect you, booker man' comment to Kevin Sullivan in WCW.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

As off the rails as Regal was during the time, that match he dragged out of Goldberg was my favourite Goldie match.

Does anyone believe Holly when he says the Lesnar botch was just a miscommunication?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Shawn Michaels' over-sell at Summerslam may have been unprofessional, but very fun.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

Dunno if anybody mentioned this, but here goes:










Okay, so they're going out the next day and the fans nuke 'em for it. Is that a reason for giving the paying customers the worst Wrestlemania match of all time?


----------



## nmadankumar (Apr 26, 2012)

How come nobody mentions cm punk's shoot wasn't unprofessional? Yeah it was groundbreaking, shocking and perhaps even needed but it was well and truly unprofessional.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Daniel Puder unprofessional?
> 
> Putting Angle in a legit kimura seems like a professional badass...


Absolutely, I love that vid, Im a longtime Angle fan but he was swinging his dick around there, challenging them to shootfights as a way to humiliate the rookies, and Puder stepped up and made him look a total shmuck, the beet-red embarrased look on Kurts face afterward says it all,
Plus he _could_ have broke his arm but knew to hold back enough on the kimura.
Puder got his in the RR soon after then disappeared into obscurity (ocaisionally popping up to wind up Angle again), alls well that ends well.

Moral is if youre gonna shoot on someone, dont get upset if they shoot back.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm surprised no one mentioned this:


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

nmadankumar said:


> How come nobody mentions cm punk's shoot wasn't unprofessional? Yeah it was groundbreaking, shocking and perhaps even needed but it was well and truly unprofessional.


Because it was worked.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

Trouble Trouble said:


> So being unprofessional is the answer? Two wrongs don't make a right. To say that was deserved would be giving HBK an excuse for every fucked up thing he's ever did in his career.


It might have been unprofessional, but it was madly funny. Livened up the match to be honest because it was never going to be a classic.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Randy Orton sure has done a lot... Royal rumble 2009 making it super clear they messed up comes to mind. An RKO to triple H where he talks nonsense in Hunters face out loud thinking no one would notice.

All time favorite: Jeff Hardy

Sent Using VerticalSports.Com Free App


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

-HBK stuff in 90s

-Gail Kim eliminating herself

-Curtain call

-Jim Ross' treatment by Vince onscreen

-Cena no-selling Rock's promo in Boston

-Daniel Puder using real Kimura

-Lesnar/Goldberg WM XX

-Surprised it has not been said, Continuing the PPV after Owen Hart's death


----------



## ShinyaNaKano56 (Aug 17, 2012)

Maybe it can be Perry Saturn punishing Mike Bell? Anyone remember that match?


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

Smith_Jensen said:


> One instance of unprofessionalism that comes to my mind was Shawn Michaels vs Vader from Summerslam 1996. There was supposed to be a spot where Shawn attempts an diving elbow which would lead to Vader rolling out of the way which would lead to Shawn landing on his feet and dropping an elbow on Vader. When Vader didn't move out of the way, Shawn lands on his feet and begins to throw an tantrum mid-match by legitimately stomping Vader in the head and shouting "MOVE" at him.


Oh yeah i remember that one, i recently saw an interview with Jim Cornette where he mentions this, then he tells to the camera that HBK should go fuck himself for all the shit he pulled back in the day. :lol

He also has his side of the story about the Montreal Screwjob. Basically it came down to this, Bret didn't want to put Shawn over and Shawn didn't want to put Bret over. It was a booker's worst nightmare, all kinds of people in creative came up with finishes that where shot down.
In the end Cornette asked Vince if there was a finish, Vince said yes and that was good enough for Cornette, he didn't even ask what the finish was. :lol


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

Jeff Hardy vs. Sting at a PPV. Unbelievable Jeff.


HBK overselling Hogan too. Was funny and I support Shawn's reasons for doing so, but that doesn't change that it was unprofessional.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

That beating the boy took at the hands of Bob Holly... it's all a test when old timers like Bob do this to you. He done the right thing - you go upto them afterwards and shake their hand and instantly you've earned some respect. I bet if Bob went in there with him in the same scenario the following week he'd work fair with him, teaching him that wrestling is about respect and trust - and the two go hand in hand.

Dunno if any of you recall the story from Mick Foley's first book, but the Bulldogs basically done this to him when he was working as an actual jobber for the WWF. Beat him silly, fucked his jaw up and everything. He went into the back with fury in his eyes to find the Bulldogs, and everyone was like "ohhh the rookie's gonna call out the Bulldogs, this should be good" - found them and smiled and shook their hands and thanked them for the opportunity.

It's called paying your dues... an outdated concept maybe given the state of professional wrestling currently. But back then they believed in it because it weeded out the nobodies from the somebodies.

I mean, you think any of the pros working on the show didn't know Bob was gonna do that? He was brought in to be like that. Look at the clip after it when he's crying and shit and Bill is giving them the pep talk. It shows you that it had an effect on the guy. It was supposed to. You either come back strong from that no matter how hard you get hit, or you run away crying because you're not "tough enough".


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Shawn Michaels vs Vader, Summerslam
Shawn Michaels vs Hogan, Summerslam
Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart, Survivor Series
Shawn Michaels vs Stone Cold, weekend before WMIV (Refusing to job untill Undertaker threatened to beat the shit outta him)

In short, he's a fucking cunt.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Ph3n0m said:


> Dunno if any of you recall the story from Mick Foley's first book, but the Bulldogs basically done this to him when he was working as an actual jobber for the WWF. Beat him silly, fucked his jaw up and everything. He went into the back with fury in his eyes to find the Bulldogs, and everyone was like "ohhh the rookie's gonna call out the Bulldogs, this should be good" - found them and smiled and shook their hands and thanked them for the opportunity.


Great book/stories, vid of that match for those who havent seen it
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQDbE9kFUkw

The headbutt at 3.20 legit fuck hims up but Foley sells it great (unintentionally) and the clothesline at 4.25 almost takes his head off, Daveys no-selling is hilarious too.


----------



## lancaster223 (Aug 7, 2012)

Goldberg - Regal semi shootfight

Best match Goldberg has had at that point


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Clique said:


> Do any of you original ECW fans remember the "Mass Transit Incident" when New Jack bladed that kid during a tag team match? The kid was 17 years old, untrained but lied that he was and Heyman booked him for the match because one of the wrestlers who was originally scheduled couldn't make the show. Many people claim New Jack went too far with the beating he gave to Mass Transit.
> 
> The match was not actually televised but it was recorded on Extreme Fan Cam which ECW used sometimes to air house show footage on TV.


This was unprofessional on the kid's part. He got what he asked for. Literally, what he asked for.


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

Ph3n0m said:


> That beating the boy took at the hands of Bob Holly... it's all a test when old timers like Bob do this to you. He done the right thing - you go upto them afterwards and shake their hand and instantly you've earned some respect. I bet if Bob went in there with him in the same scenario the following week he'd work fair with him, teaching him that wrestling is about respect and trust - and the two go hand in hand.
> 
> Dunno if any of you recall the story from Mick Foley's first book, but the Bulldogs basically done this to him when he was working as an actual jobber for the WWF. Beat him silly, fucked his jaw up and everything. He went into the back with fury in his eyes to find the Bulldogs, and everyone was like "ohhh the rookie's gonna call out the Bulldogs, this should be good" - found them and smiled and shook their hands and thanked them for the opportunity.
> 
> ...


Exactly, didn't the trainers break Hulk Hogan's arm (probably not on purpose) and when he came back the next day they knew he wanted this enough.
It's called protecting the business, you can't just let anyone in.


----------



## get hogan out (Apr 7, 2011)

Unprofessionalism makes great TV.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioned this:


Stupidity isn't the same as unprofessionalism.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Anybody who made fun of Jim Ross' Bell's Paulsy on air is a cunt. Oklahoma and Vince doing it was disgraceful.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

In a way, Punk's shoot was an unprofessional act.


----------



## Cailet (Mar 14, 2010)

TRDBaron said:


> Exactly, didn't the trainers break Hulk Hogan's arm (probably not on purpose) and when he came back the next day they knew he wanted this enough.
> It's called protecting the business, you can't just let anyone in.


Or maybe they got bullied like that back in the day so they think it's their right to bully the next generation in turn? Not cool. :no:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

That's one thing I think we can all agree on though - Bob Holly is a cunt.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

McMahon and Ross... all these instances prove is that McMahon is a gigantic asshole. Actually quite a bit proves he is an asshole... even how he treats some DVD's for guys he doesn't get along with. He wants professionalism from his roster, but he is one of the most unprofessional assholes around.

Can't remember his name, but I believe one of the headbangers when they had that leave it to beaver gimmick and he stormed off on camera. Understandable and it kind of needed to be done, but still unprofessional. Wish more people would challenge such stupid gimmicks actually...

Lawler and whoever told him to say the fans were chanting "Let's Go Sheamus"... seriously, not only is it beyond stupid to insult the fans like that but it is the hallmark of WWE's childish "like who we tell you!" footstamping unprofessionalism right now.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Vyed said:


> In a way, Punk's shoot was an unprofessional act.




It was in a way, but it was worked and the company knew what he was going to say.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Booker T saying ***** in that promo towards Hogan. WTF that was so wrong I dont care if he was just in character you dont say that word


----------



## Sorrow Hill (Apr 13, 2009)

This comes to mind.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Vyed said:


> In a way, Punk's shoot was an unprofessional act.


You know it was a work, right?


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Not the worst for sure, but apparently what Cena did to the Rock with "promo notes" was off script and that was uncalled for.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Punked Up said:


> Not the worst for sure, but apparently what Cena did to the Rock with "promo notes" was off script and that was uncalled for.


Wait, that was unscripted? can you provide a source for your claim?


----------



## BrockLesnarRules (Jul 24, 2012)

John Cena

His *Speech* after *Winning *against Lesnar at Extreme Rules!!!! Cena said he will be *Going away* but was *BACK* on Raw *feuding *With John Laurinitis!!!

The way he said it, *I thought he would be gone for at least a FEW Weeks!!!!*

The guy gets *Pummeled* by Lesnar but WWE makes Cena "*Superman*" yet again!!!

Apparently Brock Lesnar's Punches doesn't seem to injure John *"Clark Kent"* Cena enough!!!


----------



## Jinn DMZ (May 3, 2012)

Samoa Joe's little tirade he threw on a TNA ppv after Scott Hall no-showed the event. That was complete bullshit and even the crowd was telling him to shut up. 

ECW as littered with unprofessionalism too. Too many to name, but Heyman's shoot on TNN was probably the most note-worthy.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

I agree with a lot of answers here (Hbk summerslamn 2005, Puder, Hardcore Holly stupidity).

I think the repetitive chairshots from rocky to foley at RR99 are a little bit too much. I guess Foley told him to go bananas on him like always but Rocky throws at least 10 gorilla strong chairshots straight to the head. The referee (i think it's hebner) is legit upset!
By the way the match is great!!


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

You_heard? said:


> Wait, that was unscripted? can you provide a source for your claim?


This is from WrestleZone, it was all I could find but trust me, it was all over the place:

"WZ has learned that John Cena referencing The Rock having notes on his wrist, which were visible on RAW, was not a planned part of the show.

There was much speculation that it was scripted for Cena to call out The Rock's notes, but that appears to be incorrect. The Rock legitimately had the notes to refer to if needed for his lengthy live promo. As WZ columnist Mark Madden wrote, it is something The Rock has done for years."


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*By far unsurpassed IMO. 

This year it has to be Rock saying "babyface" on air. Extremely unprofessional and uncalled for. *


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

ice_edge said:


> *By far unsurpassed IMO.
> 
> This year it has to be Rock saying "babyface" on air. Extremely unprofessional and uncalled for. *


Hahahaha WTF!?

Repped!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

-Skullbone- said:


> As off the rails as Regal was during the time, that match he dragged out of Goldberg was my favourite Goldie match.
> 
> Does anyone believe Holly when he says the Lesnar botch was just a miscommunication?


Yes... Lesnar can suplex the Big Show but couldn't powerbomb Holly? Lesnar was just trying to reset Holly but ended up dropping him.


----------



## thearmofbarlow (Mar 4, 2012)

This thread only goes to show how many supposed "smart" internet nerds are actually complete fucking marks.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Would Hogan sandbagging Undertaker count?


----------



## DaveTommo (Mar 2, 2009)

SPCDRI said:


> Scott Steiner OBLITERATING Ric Flair off script, viciously. Loved it. one of the hottest shoots ever.


This is epic


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

greendayedgehead said:


> Similarly, Orton wouldn't have gone all 'stupid stupid' if Kofi had remembered his spot. Although a more level headed person would doubtless have dealt with it better, it was to be expected.


It's already been said so many times(by Orton too), that this WASN'T him calling Kofi(the person) stupid, it was Orton calling the Kofi character stupid(as in a heel is calling a face "stupid" because he doesn't like the face)


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Smith_Jensen said:


> One instance of unprofessionalism that comes to my mind was Shawn Michaels vs Vader from Summerslam 1996. There was supposed to be a spot where Shawn attempts an diving elbow which would lead to Vader rolling out of the way which would lead to Shawn landing on his feet and dropping an elbow on Vader. When Vader didn't move out of the way, Shawn lands on his feet and begins to throw an tantrum mid-match by legitimately stomping Vader in the head and shouting "MOVE" at him.


That was the first thing I thought of...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't think anybody mentioned it yet, but the worst BY FAR is Owen Hart dying at Over The Edge 99 and Vince continuing the fucking show.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

I read that Luger took a shit under the ring during a live taping of WCW. Him and Norton were underneath waiting to ambush someone and he had to go.

Does that count?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Everything done to JR(usually by Mr.McMahon)

Imagine if Bill Gates or someone did something like that to someone, they'd be bashed all over the news and internet forever.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

kopitelewis said:


> I read that Luger took a shit under the ring during a live taping of WCW. Him and Norton were underneath waiting to ambush someone and he had to go.
> 
> Does that count?


I wouldn't think it does. According to former WWE referee Jimmy Korderas, that's been done by other people in the past when they had to go to the bathroom during a match and there's a bucket under the ring for the purpose. You can't do your job right if you're thinking about having to go, so sometimes it needs to be done if an impromptu issue pops up.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I wouldn't think it does. According to former WWE referee Jimmy Korderas, that's been done by other people in the past when they had to go to the bathroom during a match and there's a bucket under the ring for the purpose. You can't do your job right if you're thinking about having to go, so sometimes it needs to be done if an impromptu issue pops up.


Haha cheers I never knew that! 

Imagine being stuck under the ring with someone taking a shit, especially with how poor some wrestlers diets are.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Stone Cold 666 said:


> JBL stiffing Blue Meanie.


Blue Meanie had been talking trash about JBL for a good while, and challenged him the entire night. He got what he deserved.



Johnno3k said:


> Tank Abbott pulling a knife out on Big Al


Bingo.



EdgeEX said:


> How the hell has no one mentioned the Daniel Puder incident?


Puder was a fucking moron for shooting on Angle. He attacked Angle while Angle didn't expect it, ofcourse you're gonna be able to tap someone out then. They should have fired him right after.



*Eternity* said:


> The Infamous Curtain Call.
> 
> Buff Bagwell completely no selling and breaking character on an episode of Nitro, because he had to job.
> 
> ...


The Bagwell thing was a Vince Russo angle  Holly didn't sandbag Lesnar.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Buckley said:


> Yes... Lesnar can suplex the Big Show but couldn't powerbomb Holly? Lesnar was just trying to reset Holly but ended up dropping him.


Hardcore Holly tells here something about it. He also talks about the Matt Cappotelli incident





The most unprofessional incident was when Cena laughed like an idiot in his hometown. All of the things you all listed here were either work, for shock value, funny, hilarious and somehow memorable. But this makes no sense. He calls The Rock out, when Rocky came out Cena did nothing, he was intimidated and his face turned red. And when The Rock left he started to yell around how he was not scared. To make things worse, this was moments after his empty arena promo. He turned from cocky to scared to angry within 10 minutes. And this was supposed to be the hype for one of the biggest matches of all time


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

Great thread! I didn't see any mention of WCW giving the RAW results away during Nitro. That was unprofessional, unethical, underhanded and uncool.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I fucking love that Goldberg/Regal match. :lmao

Only Goldberg match I enjoy other than that one is the DDP one.


----------



## RoodiPoo (Aug 17, 2012)

Johnny Sweatpants said:


> Great thread! I didn't see any mention of WCW giving the RAW results away during Nitro. That was unprofessional, unethical, underhanded and uncool.


This.

Though they got their comeuppance when Tony Schiavone made the Mick Foley comment and half a million people switched from Nitro to RAW to watch Mick win the WWF Title.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Another thread reminded me of one I'd forgot-New Jack attempting to kill Vic Grimes by purposely overthrowing him during a spot in a scaffold match.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

PoisonMouse said:


> "Jerry Lawler, you raped a little 13 year old girl! Haha!"


*Where and when was this said???
I know of the thing from 1993 but was it ever mentioned on air or something???*


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

Clique said:


> Do any of you original ECW fans remember the "Mass Transit Incident" when New Jack bladed that kid during a tag team match? The kid was 17 years old, untrained but lied that he was and Heyman booked him for the match because one of the wrestlers who was originally scheduled couldn't make the show. Many people claim New Jack went too far with the beating he gave to Mass Transit.
> 
> The match was not actually televised but it was recorded on Extreme Fan Cam which ECW used sometimes to air house show footage on TV.


my aunt went to school with Eric Kulas, aka mass transit, i remember seeing him in her yearbook and she said they would torture him because of his weight. he's dead now, believe he died from complications due to gastric bypass or something.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

The﻿ Lexarssist;11903988 said:


> *Where and when was this said???
> I know of the thing from 1993 but was it ever mentioned on air or something???*


Yes, it was mentioned by Doug Gilbert
7:10-7:45


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

sunny days


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Shawn Michaels bitching out Vader during the Summerslam '96 WWF title match which also happened to be the main event. Not only did he break from his goody goody image but he made Vader look like shit and his WWF career never got back on track again. You can also filter in the swearing and it's one big pile of unprofessionalism.*


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Clique said:


> Speaking of powerbombs, Hardcore Holly's sandbagging and Brock Lesnar just dropping him on his neck is another one I remember.


Hardcore Holly is the epitome of unprofessional. He brought that one on himself.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Anything New Jack did.

That fuck should be thrown in jail.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Yes, it was mentioned by Doug Gilbert
> 7:10-7:45


This one was great, I guess you could also argue the one with Russo calling Hogan a piece of shit... but honestly, that was such a great promo that it gets a pass.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Johnny Sweatpants said:


> Great thread! I didn't see any mention of WCW giving the RAW results away during Nitro. That was unprofessional, unethical, underhanded and uncool.


To be fair, to do war with the WWF you gotta use every trick in the book. Besides, Vince did a bunch of things that were looked down upon to get to the top himself.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Johnny Sweatpants said:


> Great thread! I didn't see any mention of WCW giving the RAW results away during Nitro. That was unprofessional, unethical, underhanded and uncool.


To be fair, to do war with the WWF you gotta use every trick in the book. Besides, Vince did a bunch of things that were looked down upon to get to the top himself.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

no one has mentioned austin walking out yet? thats gotta be high up on the list.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

All the things written here plus
Mass Transit accident and OBVIOUS WINNER
HIGH AS FUCK JEFF HARDY VS STING


----------



## BC Hunk (Jan 5, 2011)

*I dont care whether it was on air on not, but its consequent actions were on screen:

when Austin asshole walked out of live RAW in 2002*


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Enziguri said:


> Perry saturn going apeshit and legit hurting Mike Bell after Bell botched a move during a match together.


That's exactly what I came in to post as well. Fuck Perry Saturn


----------



## Mr. Saintan (Jan 3, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Forgot one-the shoot laydown Jarrett did for Hogan at BaTB 2000. Keep your company problems backstage, airing it in public is just so bush league.


That was supposedly a storyline setting up Hogan's return. Everything was going well until Russo brought up Hogan's baldness. Apparently, Hogan had a clause in his contract that his baldness wouldn't be mentioned. Russo did, all bets were off & Hogan never returned to WCW.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Mr. Saintan said:


> That was supposedly a storyline setting up Hogan's return. Everything was going well until Russo brought up Hogan's baldness. Apparently, Hogan had a clause in his contract that his baldness wouldn't be mentioned. Russo did, all bets were off & Hogan never returned to WCW.


And this is why Hogan is a pathetic fucking cunt.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Montreal Screwjob*


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

Vince allowing Over the Edge 1999 to continue after Owen Hart's death.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

I heard Vince didn't hear about it until an hour later according to comments on the youtube video.


----------



## nmadankumar (Apr 26, 2012)

Austin walking out was one of the most unprofessional things ever, but since it wasn't done on air it doesn't qualify to be in this thread.
Also the rock saying "babyface" should be high on the list. Probably the only time the rock wasn't professional,


----------



## thearmofbarlow (Mar 4, 2012)

nmadankumar said:


> Austin walking out was one of the most unprofessional things ever, but since it wasn't done on air it doesn't qualify to be in this thread.
> Also the rock saying "babyface" should be high on the list. Probably the only time the rock wasn't professional,


Because no wrestling fan knows that term, kayfabe still exists, and we must protect "the business" at all costs, right Jim Cornette?. unk2


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioned this:


Not unprofessional. Just Khali being a dumbass, as the title says.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

A few of these aren't WWE related but I figured I'd throw them in and add my opinion.

Necro Butcher gives his take on the incident, in which Justice Pain dumped him to the floor, after a rather knocked out Necro forgot the spot






With this one, I call both unprofessional, as Great Antonio was no selling Inoki's offense and gave him some rather stiff shows but what Inoki did in return wasn't called for






This one speaks for itself, again, a guy no selling






Road Warrior Hawk no selling RVD's finisher, officially marking the end of LOD in WWE


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Trouble Trouble said:


> Road Warrior Hawk no selling RVD's finisher, officially marking the end of LOD in WWE


Hawk was a total ass.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Although the Perry Saturn Mike Bell thing was ridiculous, wasn't that the cause of "Moppy", as punishment for that? So although terrible there was payback as Saturn was made to look a like a moron and his career ruined.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah, Saturn did kick the shit outta Bell...


----------



## thearmofbarlow (Mar 4, 2012)

moonmop said:


> Although the Perry Saturn Mike Bell thing was ridiculous, wasn't that the cause of "Moppy", as punishment for that? So although terrible there was payback as Saturn was made to look a like a moron and his career ruined.


Fucking forum ate my original reply. Piece of shit...

Anyway, no. Moppy was just a retarded fucking gimmick because the people in charge at the time couldn't grasp the notion that a guy with Saturn's look doesn't need a stupid fucking gimmick to get over, you just fucking book him like a goddamn monster.


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

Shawn Michaels overselling against Hulk Hogan. If you don't like that you're going to job, you confront the guy backstage, you don't go out and make an ass out of yourself on a show that people paid good money to see. I reckon there was a bit of penis envy there, because Shawn knows that at the end of the day, he'll never be anywhere near Hogan's level.


----------



## Barry_Champlain (Jun 5, 2010)

Mr. Saintan said:


> That was supposedly a storyline setting up Hogan's return. Everything was going well until Russo brought up Hogan's baldness. Apparently, Hogan had a clause in his contract that his baldness wouldn't be mentioned. Russo did, all bets were off & Hogan never returned to WCW.


If you read any actual account it had nothing to do with hogans baldness. Russo coming back out wasn't supposed to happen. The title was to be vacated crowning a new champion and new belt in a tournament which would see hogan come back with the big gold belt. Hogan actually left with the belt he won to set it up. 

Russo threw that out the window as soon as Hogan left the building. That was the shoot part. Booker t wasn't supposed to win the belt that night. That was a shoot by russo that lead to Johan suing the company for what russo said. 

Russo was the unprofessional one. Jarrett was just doing his job. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Mr. Saintan (Jan 3, 2012)

Barry_Champlain said:


> If you read any actual account it had nothing to do with hogans baldness. Russo coming back out wasn't supposed to happen. The title was to be vacated crowning a new champion and new belt in a tournament which would see hogan come back with the big gold belt. Hogan actually left with the belt he won to set it up.
> 
> Russo threw that out the window as soon as Hogan left the building. That was the shoot part. Booker t wasn't supposed to win the belt that night. That was a shoot by russo that lead to Johan suing the company for what russo said.
> 
> ...


I did read an account. It was YEARS ago but I did. That's why I said "supposedly". Idk if it was true because I wasn't there. The fact that I can't remember anyone mocking Hogan's hairline and Vince Russo will do damn near anything for sake of storyline make it more feasible.


----------



## Y2Jeroen (Mar 14, 2010)

how about nxt season 3!!!
and goldust debut as seven in wcw


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Mr. Saintan said:


> I did read an account. It was YEARS ago but I did. That's why I said "supposedly". Idk if it was true because I wasn't there. The fact that I can't remember anyone mocking Hogan's hairline and Vince Russo will do damn near anything for sake of storyline make it more feasible.


Hogan had this clause in his WWE contract in the eighties but not in WCW. Remember when Roddy Piper said to Hogan at Halloween Havoc 1996 that he is the reason why Hogan has no hair.




Y2Jeroen said:


> and goldust debut as seven in wcw


This was during the Russo WCW era. Marc Mero calling Tom Brandi a jobber was also written by Russo, Jarrett laying down for Hogan too. Shows once again how smart Russo is and how he was able to fool even the people who thimk they know everything about the business who made fun of other people who think that Lesnar broke really the arm of Shawn Michaels.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

DualShock said:


> The most unprofessional incident was when Cena laughed like an idiot in his hometown. All of the things you all listed here were either work, for shock value, funny, hilarious and somehow memorable. But this makes no sense. He calls The Rock out, when Rocky came out Cena did nothing, he was intimidated and his face turned red. And when The Rock left he started to yell around how he was not scared. To make things worse, this was moments after his empty arena promo. He turned from cocky to scared to angry within 10 minutes. And this was supposed to be the hype for one of the biggest matches of all time


This made me so fucking angry at the time


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

Hulk Hogan no selling a Tombstone Piledriver. Anyone else remember that? Undertaker nailed him and Hulk shot back up a second later. Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Wait, didn't JBL and Farooq "stiff the shit" out of Saturn for that, in one of their matches?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Y2Jeroen said:


> how about nxt season 3!!!
> and goldust debut as seven in wcw


How was that unprofessional?


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Buckley said:


> Anything New Jack did.
> 
> That fuck should be thrown in jail.


Indeed. Mass Transit, stabbing an indy guy like 10 times during a match, trying to kill Vic Grimes during a match etc. What a fucking dick.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

nmadankumar said:


> Austin walking out was one of the most unprofessional things ever, but since it wasn't done on air it doesn't qualify to be in this thread.
> Also the rock saying "babyface" should be high on the list. Probably the only time the rock wasn't professional,


technically we didnt see him walk out live...but they told us he did...idk..they brought it up enough in my opinion for it to be "on air"


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Commodus said:


> Hulk Hogan no selling a Tombstone Piledriver. Anyone else remember that? Undertaker nailed him and Hulk shot back up a second later. Absolutely disgusting.


that wasnt unprofessional, it was part of the match. much like warrior no selling the pedigree. but for that to happen, it was just fucking dumb more so than unprofessional.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Hawk was a total ass.


The Road Warriors were billed as very tough guys so i don't see where was the problem there.RVD got the pin and few moments later Hawk got up trying to not get pinned even it already happened.He sold it well.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

TH1 said:


> Definitely HBK ruining what was supposed to be one of the greatest matches of all time. Icon vs Legend. Shawn with his overselling ruined the match because Hogan "didn't want to do business".
> Real professional on both parts!


Lets face it, it was never gonna be one of the greatest matches of all times with the shape Hogan was in. It was still one of Hogans best matches though.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

TH1 said:


> Definitely HBK ruining what was supposed to be one of the greatest matches of all time. Icon vs Legend. Shawn with his overselling ruined the match because Hogan "didn't want to do business".
> Real professional on both parts!


Shawn's overselling was the thing, that made that match memorable. It may heve been unprofessional, but it was awesome.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Quasi Juice said:


> Indeed. Mass Transit, stabbing an indy guy like 10 times during a match, trying to kill Vic Grimes during a match etc. What a fucking dick.


Mass Transit was a bitch and deserved, what New Jack did to him. Why did he lie about his age and training. He said he was trained by Killer Kowalski, but he wasn't trained at all. He had never even wrestled before.


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

Quasi Juice said:


> Indeed. Mass Transit, stabbing an indy guy like 10 times during a match, trying to kill Vic Grimes during a match etc. What a fucking dick.


He's not a dick, I think the guy's got legitimate psychological issues. I mean, he actually murdered four people as a bounty hunter. And to show a similar homicidal bent in a profession like wrestling shows that the guy has a real mental problem.

The whole Vic Grimes thing, for instance, isn't it true that he legitimately knocked him out with a stun gun before throwing him off the balcony? If that's really how it went down, it shows a level of deliberation and malice that should land him a spot in a lunatic asylum, not a wrestling ring.
Dude's fucked up in the head.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I can't really find this footage on YouTube now, but in the independent organisation IWA Mid-South which was run by Ian Rotten showed how utterly worthless and despicable they were in a 'match' shown on one of their garbage shows a few years ago.

A woman wrestler called Mickie Knuckles was set to take on this guy called Mike Levy in a match. Unbeknownst to everyone that Levy was untrained. Knuckles however had just signed a contract with TNA and this was her final match before she was off for the 'big time'. However, Levy caused a cut on Knuckles' face which raised the ire of Ian Rotten and many members of the IWA-MS roster. What follows is nothing short of absolute physical assault. Levy is kicked in the face, almost had his skull crushed, humiliated by the audience, and gets hit with whatever Ian Rotten and his cronies could get their hands on. It's utterly despicable viewing and those involved should've got arrested. 

Anyone else know about this?


----------



## nmadankumar (Apr 26, 2012)

thearmofbarlow said:


> Because no wrestling fan knows that term, kayfabe still exists, and we must protect "the business" at all costs, right Jim Cornette?. unk2


I bet you would defend the MSG incident by shawn michaels and his kliq buddies as being professional, isn't it Mr. sarcasm?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> I can't really find this footage on YouTube now, but in the independent organisation IWA Mid-South which was run by Ian Rotten showed how utterly worthless and despicable they were in a 'match' shown on one of their garbage shows a few years ago.
> 
> A woman wrestler called Mickie Knuckles was set to take on this guy called Mike Levy in a match. Unbeknownst to everyone that Levy was untrained. Knuckles however had just signed a contract with TNA and this was her final match before she was off for the 'big time'. However, Levy caused a cut on Knuckles' face which raised the ire of Ian Rotten and many members of the IWA-MS roster. What follows is nothing short of absolute physical assault. Levy is kicked in the face, almost had his skull crushed, humiliated by the audience, and gets hit with whatever Ian Rotten and his cronies could get their hands on. It's utterly despicable viewing and those involved should've got arrested.
> 
> Anyone else know about this?


Actually fuck it here's a link to the incident which is explained in more detail...

http://sportsandwrestling.mywowbb.com/forum1/15648.html


----------



## thearmofbarlow (Mar 4, 2012)

nmadankumar said:


> I bet you would defend the MSG incident by shawn michaels and his kliq buddies as being professional, isn't it Mr. sarcasm?


You're honestly trying to equate something that happened sixteen years ago where heels and faces (OH SHIT, I'M NOT PROFESSIONAL NOW!) decided to hug in the middle of MSG 'cause a couple of them were leaving with The Rock using a term that _every wrestling fan knows_? There was no internet to speak of at the time. Nobody knew Hall and Nash were leaving. It was out of nowhere, unnecessary, and shit all over everyone and everything. 

Fast forward sixteen years and WWE is selling kayfabe t-shirts and you want to shit on The Rock because he used the term "babyface"... which, again, is something that every fucking wrestling fan knows. 

Have fun living in 1983, mark.



Marty Vibe said:


> Actually fuck it here's a link to the incident which is explained in more detail...
> 
> http://sportsandwrestling.mywowbb.com/forum1/15648.html


This is such a weird situation. Rotten says it was a work, Levy has said it was a work, but other people (including Pondo) say it wasn't and that Levy is trying to cover up for some reason. Who knows?


----------



## thepogotribe (Jan 3, 2012)

thearmofbarlow said:


> This is such a weird situation. Rotten says it was a work, Levy has said it was a work, but other people (including Pondo) say it wasn't and that Levy is trying to cover up for some reason. Who knows?


Everything In wrestling is a work unk ..honestly to many ass hats in the industries if it was and they legtimely beat the crap out of levy then shame on them ..tho this should be a warning for cross gender matches as well make sure both are safe workers


----------



## KOTM90 (Feb 15, 2010)

pretty much anything shawn did in his career.


----------



## ChrisK (Nov 5, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Scott Steiner OBLITERATING Ric Flair off script, viciously. Loved it. one of the hottest shoots ever.



Scott Steiner - the pre-internet personification of the IWC.


----------



## The Livid One (Jun 25, 2012)

Regal shooting on Goldberg.

Juvi doing the 450 after they explicitly forbade it for him and shattering London's face.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't know if this counts, but ROH having what could be described as simulated rape in thier ring


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

Trouble Trouble said:


> Road Warrior Hawk no selling RVD's finisher, officially marking the end of LOD in WWE


Why did he do that?


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> I can't really find this footage on YouTube now, but in the independent organisation IWA Mid-South which was run by Ian Rotten showed how utterly worthless and despicable they were in a 'match' shown on one of their garbage shows a few years ago.
> 
> A woman wrestler called Mickie Knuckles was set to take on this guy called Mike Levy in a match. Unbeknownst to everyone that Levy was untrained. Knuckles however had just signed a contract with TNA and this was her final match before she was off for the 'big time'. However, Levy caused a cut on Knuckles' face which raised the ire of Ian Rotten and many members of the IWA-MS roster. What follows is nothing short of absolute physical assault. Levy is kicked in the face, almost had his skull crushed, humiliated by the audience, and gets hit with whatever Ian Rotten and his cronies could get their hands on. It's utterly despicable viewing and those involved should've got arrested.
> 
> Anyone else know about this?



Mike levy incident is pretty popular. Most of them are not even wrestlers, just thugs. The video was available on Vimeo site but taken down two months ago.



> In mid June there was a thread on the CZWFans message board promoting IWA Deep South's upcoming death match tournament in October. One of the wrestlers announced for the show was "The White Lion" Mike Levy. Once a picture of Levy, as well as a couple matches, were posted on the board, many fans were sarcastically praising Levy as an amazing wrestler.
> 
> Levy is a North Carolina based wrestler who has very little actual training and works primarily for very small independent groups doing a hardcore style. In the matches posted on the internet he appears to have little regard for his own safety, let alone the safety of his opponents. Mike Burns suggested they use Levy as a funny little nod to the mock popularity he had received of late, which was a poor show of judgment on his part.
> 
> ...


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

virus21 said:


> I don't know if this counts, but ROH having what could be described as simulated rape in thier ring


You mean like at ONS 06?


> Fast forward sixteen years and WWE is selling kayfabe t-shirts and you want to shit on The Rock because he used the term "babyface"... which, again, is something that every fucking wrestling fan knows.


It's not about "every wrestling fan knowing". Everybody knows it's a work, but that doesn't give anyone the right to completely shatter kayfabe like that. It would be like watching a movie and one of the characters saying something about a script, it completely takes you out of it. Not to mention there's a lot of tradition behind it too.


----------



## ForestCrush (Aug 18, 2012)

Felpent said:


> Why did he do that?


Animal said that Hawk wanted to get out of the ring so RVD/Kane could celebrate. He asked to do the job so there is no reason to no sell. 


I think the most unprofessional thing was in 2008 regarding the Smackdown Championship Scramble match where Triple H completely ran down all his opponents (specifically MVP) I switched promotions to TNA after that and I should have done that earlier. 

That was completely unprofessional by Triple H and I lost a lot of respect for him after that


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

As unprofessional as HBK's overselling to Hogan was, it was just so damn hilarious.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

ForestCrush said:


> Animal said that Hawk wanted to get out of the ring so RVD/Kane could celebrate. He asked to do the job so there is no reason to no sell.
> 
> 
> I think the most unprofessional thing was in 2008 regarding the Smackdown Championship Scramble match where Triple H completely ran down all his opponents (specifically MVP) I switched promotions to TNA after that and I should have done that earlier.
> ...


I remember HHH also Pedigree-ing Londrick after they came out and helped him. I don't think this is the topic to talk about these things, but it was still a horrible thing to do.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

anyone got the video on RAW where the headbangers went on shoot-mode on the ICP during a match ? i was around 1998 

unprofessional but funny as fuck lol .. even buried them on the mic after the match


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

ForestCrush said:


> I think the most unprofessional thing was in 2008 regarding the Smackdown Championship Scramble match where Triple H completely ran down all his opponents (specifically MVP) I switched promotions to TNA after that and I should have done that earlier.
> 
> That was completely unprofessional by Triple H and I lost a lot of respect for him after that


You just reminded me of a clusterfuck of one promo leading to this match. I can't find the video but it was something like this, two heels who were scheduled to participate in that match with Triple H (I believe it was MVP and Shelton Benjamin) were in the ring and Triple H interrupted them and told something like "you two are two heels who will cut the promo and you will trash talk me and me as a face will own you". I don't know the exactly words but it was something like that. A really poor attempt from Triple H to act smart



Rocky Mark said:


> anyone got the video on RAW where the headbangers went on shoot-mode on the ICP during a match ? i was around 1998
> 
> unprofessional but funny as fuck lol .. even buried them on the mic after the match


I only know that both teams, Headbangers and ICP bitched about Stone Cold Steve Austin how he was supposed to interrupt their match and first give a Headbanger a stunner but he stunned first a clown so the clown injured himself and it looked awkward


----------



## ForestCrush (Aug 18, 2012)

DualShock said:


> You just reminded me of a clusterfuck of one promo leading to this match. I can't find the video but it was something like this, two heels who were scheduled to participate in that match with Triple H (I believe it was MVP and Shelton Benjamin) were in the ring and Triple H interrupted them and told something like "you two are two heels who will cut the promo and you will trash talk me and me as a face will own you". I don't know the exactly words but it was something like that. A really poor attempt from Triple H to act smart


And he added that those 2 shouldnt even be in the main event and asked who Brian Kendrick was. Back in 2008, Triple H would do anything that he would find funny regardless if it burries talent or not


----------



## femj88 (Jul 27, 2012)

Yeah... about the triple H thing, it's not really unproffesional
if it's in the script, you might say it's bad writing on the parr
of creative, but not unprofessional, since being a professional
is really about following the script, whether you like it or not.

Here's the video of it.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BICiQaQ2_hw


----------



## MatMurko (Jul 28, 2012)

*Eternity* said:


> Fingerpoke of Doom


That was in the script dummy. Following the script is never unprofessional. If they HADNT followed the script, that would be unprofessional.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

femj88 said:


> Yeah... about the triple H thing, it's not really unproffesional
> if it's in the script, you might say it's bad writing on the parr
> of creative, but not unprofessional, since being a professional
> is really about following the script, whether you like it or not.
> ...


Exactly THIS promo







MatMurko said:


> That was in the script dummy. Following the script is never unprofessional. If they HADNT followed the script, that would be unprofessional.


This.
Had Nash rolled Hogan up for the win and surprised him, that would be unprofessional. They just followed the script


----------



## thearmofbarlow (Mar 4, 2012)

greendayedgehead said:


> You mean like at ONS 06?
> 
> It's not about "every wrestling fan knowing". Everybody knows it's a work, but that doesn't give anyone the right to completely shatter kayfabe like that. It would be like watching a movie and one of the characters saying something about a script, it completely takes you out of it. Not to mention *there's a lot of tradition behind it too*.


:cornette

Dude, kayfabe hasn't existed for nearly twenty five years. It will never cease to amaze me how there's this sub-sect of wrestling fandom that can't get over that fact. It's a fucking show. Deal with it.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

ForestCrush said:


> Animal said that Hawk wanted to get out of the ring so RVD/Kane could celebrate. He asked to do the job so there is no reason to no sell.
> 
> 
> I think the most unprofessional thing was in 2008 regarding the Smackdown Championship Scramble match where Triple H completely ran down all his opponents (specifically MVP) I switched promotions to TNA after that and I should have done that earlier.
> ...


But, but, Triple H always does what's best for business, right .... unk2


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Mass Transit was a bitch and deserved, what New Jack did to him. Why did he lie about his age and training. He said he was trained by Killer Kowalski, but he wasn't trained at all. He had never even wrestled before.


So you're telling me that lying to get on your favorite show and be there with guys you look up to makes you deserving of getting beaten in public half to death by a phsycopath? Son't get me wrong, I'm not justifying what Mass Transit did, it was wrong and he deserved reprecussions, but c'mon, I garuntee you're smarter than that.


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

ForestCrush said:


> Animal said that Hawk wanted to get out of the ring so RVD/Kane could celebrate. He asked to do the job so there is no reason to no sell.


No reason to sell? This is pro-wrestling. Thats the first thing you're taught to do in the ring. 



> I think the most unprofessional thing was in 2008 regarding the Smackdown Championship Scramble match where Triple H completely ran down all his opponents (specifically MVP) I switched promotions to TNA after that and I should have done that earlier.
> 
> That was completely unprofessional by Triple H and I lost a lot of respect for him after that


Meh.. many have done it in the past. The Rock, GOAT Austin, shawn, chris jericho etc.. thats how top stars operate. Babyfaces always run down their opponent on the mic. Its nothing new. Promos like that generally dont hurt anyone involved because it is meant to be fun something to laugh at but ofcourse IWC has to exaggerate everything. It was scripted so its irrelevant to this thread anyways.


----------



## ForestCrush (Aug 18, 2012)

Felpent said:


> No reason to sell? This is pro-wrestling. Thats the first thing you're taught to do in the ring.
> 
> 
> > No reason to no sell. Meaning he didnt do anything on purpose


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

greendayedgehead said:


> You mean like at ONS 06?


Don't know what event it was. I remember Alison Danger was involved and ROH got a lot of flack for it and TNA pulled its wrestlers that were going to be in future ROH shows (second time they've done so in fact)


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Punked Up said:


> So you're telling me that lying to get on your favorite show and be there with guys you look up to makes you deserving of getting beaten in public half to death by a phsycopath? Son't get me wrong, I'm not justifying what Mass Transit did, it was wrong and he deserved reprecussions, but c'mon, I garuntee you're smarter than that.


This is correct. I'm also pretty sure New Jack tried to legit kill Vic Grimes before. New Jack was out of his friggen mind and should never have been allowed in the ring.


----------



## dk4life (Oct 3, 2008)

thearmofbarlow said:


> :cornette
> 
> Dude, kayfabe hasn't existed for nearly twenty five years. It will never cease to amaze me how there's this sub-sect of wrestling fandom that can't get over that fact. It's a fucking show. Deal with it.


Its still real to me good damnit!


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

MatMurko said:


> That was in the script dummy. Following the script is never unprofessional. If they HADNT followed the script, that would be unprofessional.


Just because it in the script doesn't mean it can't be an unprofessional act. The FingerPoke of Doom was something that made the whole company look bad since it cheated 40,000 wrestling fans out of a match that they wanted to see. It might wasn't unprofessional in Hogan and Nash individual cases since they were following the script, but it was a very unprofessional act on the companies part for allowing such an event to transpire in the first place.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Hardy coming out high for his match with Sting at Victory Road 2011. It wasn't just unprofessional, Hardy put himself at further risk, ruined the main event and smeared TNA's name. If Hardy wasn't so popular, TNA wold have fired him.


----------



## MatMurko (Jul 28, 2012)

*Eternity* said:


> Just because it in the script doesn't mean it can't be an unprofessional act.


Actually, yes, it does. It may have been a poor booking decision, but it was not unprofessional of the performers to follow the script. It would have been unprofessional had they diverted from the script.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Felpent said:


> Why did he do that?


I heard the LOD didn't care too much for doing jobs and Hawk was sort of a rebel. Either way, totally uncalled for and eliminated 1 final LOD run.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Mass Transit was a bitch and deserved, what New Jack did to him. Why did he lie about his age and training. He said he was trained by Killer Kowalski, but he wasn't trained at all. He had never even wrestled before.


So you're saying that just because a 16 year old kid, who always wanted to be a wrestler, deserved to get his forehead sliced open, almost causing him to bleed to death just because he lied about his age and being a trained wrestler?




Please don't reproduce.


----------



## cattlemutilation (Aug 21, 2010)

Clique said:


> I'm going to go with the *Montreal Screwjob*. Vince McMahon, the owner of the company, lied to one of his talents and changed the script without his knowledge. This is not only dishonest but could have been a dangerous situation or there could have been a riot from the fans. Thankfully all Bret did was spit in Vince's face, smash some production equipment, and gave Vince a knock-out punch when they got back in the locker room (all of which was unprofessional too). There are arguments that Bret refusing to lose to Michaels in Canada was unprofessional and that may be true. However, Bret/Shawn/McMahon/producers made an agreement on how the match was going to go down face to face. Bret went into the match to perform the task he agreed to and he was underhandedly swerved in the middle of the ring.
> 
> McMahon & co have explained and tried to justify why he took the action that he did (protecting the business/time honored tradition) but the screw job was still highly unprofessional. As the owner of the company Vince should have went with what he agreed to do upfront. Bret may have refused to lose to Shawn but the agreement ultimately was not for him to lose to Shawn it was a double DQ/no contest finish and that set plan was not honored in the ring.


Dude, Montreal was a work. Look at the after effect, everyone won. Vince launched the heel character, Bret looked like a hero and didn't job clean, and Shawn got the belt. Not to mention Vince comes out of the locker room with a black eye, those take time to swell up. Or the fact that Bret supposedly had reasonable creative control, if Vince was going to do something he could be held legally liable for, would he let Bret bring a film crew and document the whole thing backstage?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Buckley said:


> So you're saying that just because a 16 year old kid, who always wanted to be a wrestler, deserved to get his forehead sliced open, almost causing him to bleed to death just because he lied about his age and being a trained wrestler?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He didn't deserve it, he encouraged it. He lied about his age, forged documents and even asked to be sliced open. Afterwards, he asked Dreamer did he do a good job? I can't feel bad for dude after that.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

cattlemutilation said:


> Dude, Montreal was a work. Look at the after effect, everyone won. Vince launched the heel character, Bret looked like a hero and didn't job clean, and Shawn got the belt. Not to mention Vince comes out of the locker room with a black eye, those take time to swell up. Or the fact that Bret supposedly had reasonable creative control, if Vince was going to do something he could be held legally liable for, would he let Bret bring a film crew and document the whole thing backstage?


One of the most compelling storylines ever if it is.


----------



## thearmofbarlow (Mar 4, 2012)

cattlemutilation said:


> Dude, Montreal was a work. Look at the after effect, everyone won. Vince launched the heel character, Bret looked like a hero and didn't job clean, and Shawn got the belt. Not to mention Vince comes out of the locker room with a black eye, those take time to swell up. Or the fact that Bret supposedly had reasonable creative control, if Vince was going to do something he could be held legally liable for, would he let Bret bring a film crew and document the whole thing backstage?


I can't remember who it was that said of Vince "This is a guy that no-sold torn quads and he comes out of the locker room selling Bret Hart punching him like a bitch?"

If it was a work, it was the greatest work in the history of the business.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

BC Hunk said:


> *I dont care whether it was on air on not, but its consequent actions were on screen:
> 
> when Austin asshole walked out of live RAW in 2002*


Well of course, but when Austin does it it's cool because he's "speaking his mind" and "being a badass". When someone like Shawn Michaels or Triple H does it they're just selfish pieces of shit, at least by IWC logic...


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Punked Up said:


> So you're telling me that lying to get on your favorite show and be there with guys you look up to makes you deserving of getting beaten in public half to death by a phsycopath? Son't get me wrong, I'm not justifying what Mass Transit did, it was wrong and he deserved reprecussions, but c'mon, I garuntee you're smarter than that.


Well, he knew what was he going into.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

dude, anything new jack did could be included. i loved new jack as a kid, and still like watching tapes of him jump off balconys, but come on.

mass transit was bullshit (i hate the 'i teach people a lesson' wrestlers who try to 'humble' people.... bc apparently mass transit was being a dick to people in the back), but not as bad as BS like stabbing people in the ring 9 times (including in the neck), hitting people as hard as you can in the head with the edge of a chair for not 'bringing it home', throwing vic grimes off a scaffold for an accident (not sure if that was a work or not), cutting the hell out of people who appear to not want to be cut so badly hahah (cant remember the event, some indy show, not mass transit).

rvd pretty much sums it up in that shoot, new jack is just dangerous and doesnt care about anyone.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

and at that point in new jacks career, i dont think he knew what he was getting himself into bc new jacks history of incidents was so extensive. and just bc someone KNOWS theyre getting in the ring with someone violent, doesnt justify said violent person doing something unprofessional. 

i could be known to be a loose cannon, does that mean its not unprofessional to punch my coworker in the face?


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> Scott Steiner OBLITERATING Ric Flair off script, viciously. Loved it. one of the hottest shoots ever.


haha fucking Steiner


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Another thread reminded me of one I'd forgot-New Jack attempting to kill Vic Grimes by purposely overthrowing him during a spot in a scaffold match.


Vic wanted this spot, Then he got scared when they got up there, Jack gave him a count of three and when he went for it Vic tried to bitch out and Jack pulled him off, Unprofessional though is when he tried to kill Vic at the XPW event to say the least lol


Oh and Kidman knocking Chavo out after kneeing him in the face with a botched SSP, Seriously Kidman has one of the most awkward looking shooting star presses ive ever seen.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

The Kat/Miss Kitty exposing herself at Armageddon 1999 lol


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

RKeithO said:


> The Kat/Miss Kitty exposing herself at Armageddon 1999 lol


haha I saw this on PPV when I was 8, (Y)


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Vince McMahon kicking Jim Ross off of Raw in 1998.


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Vince McMahon kicking Jim Ross off of Raw in 1998.


Wasn't that part of the storyline? When JR had his own private announcing table?
The whole storyline was bizarre because Vince seemed to think that JR's desire to come back to work and rebound from a horrible disability made him a heel.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

cattlemutilation said:


> Dude, Montreal was a work. Look at the after effect, everyone won. Vince launched the heel character, Bret looked like a hero and didn't job clean, and Shawn got the belt. Not to mention Vince comes out of the locker room with a black eye, those take time to swell up. Or the fact that Bret supposedly had reasonable creative control, if Vince was going to do something he could be held legally liable for, would he let Bret bring a film crew and document the whole thing backstage?


I'm tempted to believe that until Vince and Bret swore in court that it wasn't as part of the Owen Hart death inquest.


----------



## mkh (Mar 25, 2005)

Mike Levy incident

http://www.sikk.tv/video/293/The-Mike-Levy-Incident--Shocking-Pro-Wrestling-Footage


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

cattlemutilation said:


> Dude, Montreal was a work. Look at the after effect, everyone won. Vince launched the heel character, Bret looked like a hero and didn't job clean, and Shawn got the belt. Not to mention Vince comes out of the locker room with a black eye, those take time to swell up. Or the fact that Bret supposedly had reasonable creative control, if Vince was going to do something he could be held legally liable for, wThis. I would he let Bret bring a film crew and document the whole thing backstage?


This
I already posted earlier in this forum that it was a work. All the things you listed and many more like it suited the Attitude Era, Bret was hated by his own fans who chanted "you sold out" because of WCW and he needed a farewell storyline where the fans would feel sorry for him and cheer again for him, you have Mr. worked-shoot promo himself Vince Russo at the headwriter at this time, the interview with Vince before the matche where Michael Cole asks him who would win, Bret Hart constantly complaining the whole year in storylines how WWE screwed him.
Remember the headline how Rick Rude saved the WCW deal of Bret Hart because Eric Bischoff believed it was a work but Rude called him and told him he was there and it was for real?
How can Rude save the WCW deal when Bret Hart already signed the contract and this contract was the reason why the screwjob took place in the first place?
If Vince was so scared that Bret would take the WWE title with him to WCW why has he booked Bret vs. Shawn in Montreal when Bret said he would lose to anyone but Shawn and he would even lose to him anywhere except in Canada? Why bring yourself in that position Vince and make Shawn Michaels a #1 contender at Bad Blood when he knew he would then meet Bret in Canada.
Montreal Screwjob was the biggest work in the history of pro wrestling



thearmofbarlow said:


> I can't remember who it was that said of Vince "This is a guy that no-sold torn quads and he comes out of the locker room selling Bret Hart punching him like a bitch?"
> 
> If it was a work, it was the greatest work in the history of the business.


Whoever said that was an idiot. The quad was not part of a storyline, Montreal was. Vince proved numerous times that he can sell things in a storyline like a boss.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't care what the dirtsheets say, I refuse to believe the Rock wrist-notes thing was a shoot. Of course, if the internet keeps reporting that it wasn't planned then it makes for a more interesting story and keeps people talking.

But I find it kinda funny that it was literally the first time EVER that Rock had notes on his wrist to help him with a promo. As if he needed prompts in case he forgot to say something. He did just as lengthy a promo when he returned last year in February, and he had no notes. He had no notes for his opening promo in Miami for his birthday, or for "Raw gets Rocked" in Boston in November. Hell, the night after Mania this year Rock comes out and does a 15-minute promo and he doesn't need any notes then either.

How convenient that the ONE AND ONLY time Rock supposedly needs help remembering stuff for a promo, someone calls him on it and brings it up in public. Total bullshit, and completely planned for the start.


----------



## ChrisK (Nov 5, 2011)

Panther said:


> Hardy coming out high for his match with Sting at Victory Road 2011. It wasn't just unprofessional, Hardy put himself at further risk, ruined the main event and smeared TNA's name. If Hardy wasn't so popular, TNA wold have fired him.



On the flip side, the way TNA and Hardy have handled the situation is the epitome of professionalism. I was one of those calling for his head, but I think both sides have dealt with it brilliantly.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't know if this one has been brought up yet, but Shawn's "I Lost My Smile" bit was horrible. 

Not only did it throw all the Wrestlemania plans out of whack, resulting in a rather lackluster show, but it was also one of those cases where it was clear the inmates were running the asylum as one guy being able to just drop the title without losing it in a match as his own decision is pretty lame. 

And no, I do not believe for one second that the injury was legit, or at the very least, bad enough to keep him from dropping the belt at Mania. This is the same guy that worked Wrestlemania the next year with a broken back and wrestled his buddy Triple H on one leg at Taboo Tuesday 2004. So yeah, I think he could have dropped the belt at Wrestlemania and gone with the original plan.


----------



## nmadankumar (Apr 26, 2012)

TripleG said:


> I don't know if this one has been brought up yet, but Shawn's "I Lost My Smile" bit was horrible.
> 
> Not only did it throw all the Wrestlemania plans out of whack, resulting in a rather lackluster show, but it was also one of those cases where it was clear the inmates were running the asylum as one guy being able to just drop the title without losing it in a match as his own decision is pretty lame.
> 
> And no, I do not believe for one second that the injury was legit, or at the very least, bad enough to keep him from dropping the belt at Mania. This is the same guy that worked Wrestlemania the next year with a broken back and wrestled his buddy Triple H on one leg at Taboo Tuesday 2004. So yeah, I think he could have dropped the belt at Wrestlemania and gone with the original plan.


And there wouldn't have been a montreal screwjob


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

cena mentioning the promo notes @ 20:20. Rock's demeanor completely changes after that. Dude was visibly pissed. He could also be seen mouthing "mother fucker" and looking at the camera and telling cena "you're a bitch" after he finishes his promo (23:25). I remember watching this and thinking that the Rock was legitimately caught off guard when cena's music hit.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

i dunno, they always do stuff like that when the other is leaving/has left. i dont know if that was real, although i guess it could be.


it kind of boils down to how the rocks promo's all seemed to be tired, recycled attempts at what he used to do, he really lost his touch on the mic (still better than the vast majority of the locker room), but i remember talking with my friends who watched the evolution of rocky miavia into the rock and now with his return; he just wasnt the same rock on the mic, and john cena was outdoing him there towards the end.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

just watched that iwa vid. disgusting.

thats why that type of bullshit sucks so bad. i would LOVE to kick ian rotten's ass on behalf of that guy. what a loser, and same goes for those ******* idiot fans. gah, im mad, haha.


----------



## thearmofbarlow (Mar 4, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Whoever said that was an idiot. The quad was not part of a storyline, Montreal was. Vince proved numerous times that he can sell things in a storyline like a boss.


That's exactly what the fucking quote says. Their point was that here you have a guy that COMPLETELY no-sells one of the most painful injuries you can have but if you watch Wrestling With Shadows he totally sells being punched in the face by Bret Hart, and does so in front of the entire locker room. 

Vince could no-sell a fucking nuclear explosion and he sells Bret Hart's punch? 



TripleG said:


> And no, I do not believe for one second that the injury was legit, or at the very least, bad enough to keep him from dropping the belt at Mania.


Neither does Kevin Nash. He states with no qualification that it was a work by Michaels so he didn't have to drop the belt. Check the new Kayfabe Commentaries Timeline video with him.


----------



## mkh (Mar 25, 2005)

how about The Ultimate Warrior selling a pedigree


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

thearmofbarlow said:


> That's exactly what the fucking quote says. Their point was that here you have a guy that COMPLETELY no-sells one of the most painful injuries you can have but if you watch Wrestling With Shadows he totally sells being punched in the face by Bret Hart, and does so in front of the entire locker room.
> 
> Vince could no-sell a fucking nuclear explosion and he sells Bret Hart's punch?


You don't understand me. He was supposed to sell the punch by Bret because it was a storyline, the punch of Bret was scripted so he sold that to make this segment better.
What's your point? That the wrestlers would say "he didn't cry at the Royal Rumble 2005 when he teared his quad but he looked so fucked up when Bret Hart punched him? Something is weird about it"?
Triple H no sold a teared quad like a real pro but if The Undertaker punched him in the face he would look fucked up.
Only because someone can handle a injury better doesn't mean that he is invulnerable to a punch.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Gail Kim eliminating herself was fairly unprofessional, but understandable...and lets be honest, nobody in the arena noticed she did it anyways!

Shawn Michaels overselling for Hogan was hilarious. In all fairness, it made the match so much better because it was so entertaining. People shouldn't do it but in this case it was justified and made the match far more memorable than it would have been otherwise.


----------



## Strats (Nov 19, 2009)

Would we say Scott Hall being drunk on nearly every episode of wcw was unprofessional?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Commodus said:


> Wasn't that part of the storyline? When JR had his own private announcing table?
> The whole storyline was bizarre because Vince seemed to think that JR's desire to come back to work and rebound from a horrible disability made him a heel.


I think it was part of the storyline, but it backfired. No one booed Jim Ross, that made him likable even more. It was a another fail attempt to get Ross heel.


----------



## thearmofbarlow (Mar 4, 2012)

DualShock said:


> You don't understand me. He was supposed to sell the punch by Bret because it was a storyline, the punch of Bret was scripted so he sold that to make this segment better.
> What's your point? That the wrestlers would say "he didn't cry at the Royal Rumble 2005 when he teared his quad but he looked so fucked up when Bret Hart punched him? Something is weird about it"?
> Triple H no sold a teared quad like a real pro but if The Undertaker punched him in the face he would look fucked up.
> Only because someone can handle a injury better doesn't mean that he is invulnerable to a punch.


You don't understand ME. I'm not talking about some fucking storyline punch that happened in front of the crowd. I'm talking about the shit you see in Wrestling With Shadows after Vince goes back to the locker room to talk to Bret after the screwjob and Bret fucking clocks him. Vince comes out of the locker room selling. Rubbing his eyes, moving his jaw around, looking like he's trying to put it over.

The THEORY is that the only reason Vince would sell ANYTHING from Bret Hart is that the screwjob was a work and Vince was trying to put it over even further. 

How hard is this to grasp?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Rvd' being stoned on the TNA promo earlier in the year. various HBK incidents, Ken Shamrock refusing to sell (read jerichos book),


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jeff Hardy coming to a PPV main event stoned


----------



## nmadankumar (Apr 26, 2012)

Bret legitimately broke his hand and vince had his jaw broken and knocked out unconscious backstage after the screwjob. The wrestling with shadows filming began way before the screwjob and it was just one of the episodes in that documentary. To still think that the screwjob was scripted is nothing more than foolhardiness. If indeed it was a screwjob, bret would have come back much earlier somewhere around 2003 when he was offered the role of a guest referee at wrestlemania that year. It turned it down as he was still better over the montreal screwjob. It took a whole lot more years for him to mellow down and accept the offer to return to the wwe.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

thearmofbarlow said:


> You don't understand ME. I'm not talking about some fucking storyline punch that happened in front of the crowd. I'm talking about the shit you see in Wrestling With Shadows after Vince goes back to the locker room to talk to Bret after the screwjob and Bret fucking clocks him. Vince comes out of the locker room selling. Rubbing his eyes, moving his jaw around, looking like he's trying to put it over.
> 
> The THEORY is that the only reason Vince would sell ANYTHING from Bret Hart is that the screwjob was a work and Vince was trying to put it over even further.
> 
> How hard is this to grasp?


Sorry, I misunderstood you. Obviously we have the same view on the Screwjob. I misread your post, once again, sorry.


nmadankumar said:


> Bret legitimately broke his hand and vince had his jaw broken and knocked out unconscious backstage after the screwjob. The wrestling with shadows filming began way before the screwjob and it was just one of the episodes in that documentary. To still think that the screwjob was scripted is nothing more than foolhardiness. If indeed it was a screwjob, bret would have come back much earlier somewhere around 2003 when he was offered the role of a guest referee at wrestlemania that year. It turned it down as he was still better over the montreal screwjob. It took a whole lot more years for him to mellow down and accept the offer to return to the wwe.


And Brock Lesnar legitimately broke the arm of Shawn Michaels. You was not there to check the jaw of Vince and the arm of Bret. If you want to put this shit over as real you will come with this stuff like a legitimate injury.
I believe if the Owen Hart incident and the stroke has not happened Bret would probably come back earlier to WWE, perhaps in 2002 or 2003 when all the big names like Hogan, Flair, Goldberg or Nash came to the WWE, but the health problems and the bad blood because of Over the Edge delayed the return of the Hitman.


----------



## jj87uk (Apr 8, 2011)

juiceGLC said:


> cena mentioning the promo notes @ 20:20. Rock's demeanor completely changes after that. Dude was visibly pissed. He could also be seen mouthing "mother fucker" and looking at the camera and telling cena "you're a bitch" after he finishes his promo (23:25). I remember watching this and thinking that the Rock was legitimately caught off guard when cena's music hit.


Rock is an actor. A very successful actor. Pretty sure he could act being pissed off.
Does it really matter if it was a work or not? Fairly insignificant event in the grand scheme of things.



nmadankumar said:


> If indeed it was a screwjob, bret would have come back much earlier somewhere around 2003 when he was offered the role of a guest referee at wrestlemania that year. It turned it down as he was still better over the montreal screwjob. It took a whole lot more years for him to mellow down and accept the offer to return to the wwe.


Probably more likely pissed about his brother's death wouldn't you think?


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Probably not unprofessional but still Kidman looked awkward almost everytime he was trying to attempt one.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

MatMurko said:


> Actually, yes, it does. It may have been a poor booking decision, *but it was not unprofessional of the performers to follow the script.* It would have been unprofessional had they diverted from the script.


Which is exactly what I said.



*Eternity* said:


> Just because it in the script doesn't mean it can't be an unprofessional act. The FingerPoke of Doom was something that made the whole company look bad since it cheated 40,000 wrestling fans out of a match that they wanted to see. *It might wasn't unprofessional in Hogan and Nash individual cases since they were following the script, but it was a very unprofessional act on the companies part for allowing such an event to transpire in the first place*.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

New Jack's whole career pretty much.

Also Austin walking out was pretty unprofessional.


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

At ECW One Night Stand Joey Styles broke kayfabe and began ranting about Mike Awesome in the middle of the match (the best match on that card BTW). He went as far as to say Awesome should take his own life, which not-so-coincidentally did a couple years later. Foley was even surprised at Styles and had to calm him down.


----------



## N-destroy (Jul 19, 2012)

New Jack is psycho.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

haha, can't lie, New Jack is a psycho, but a lot of the people he has brutally roughed up usually had a good reason for the ass kicking in the first place. 

Mass Transit - the guy had no wrestling background, lied to get in the ring with the help of his dad. Obviously trying to put on a match with no proper training can get you hurt really bad, but also the other guy as well. Even worse doing your first match with New Jack though.

Gypsy Joe - this guy looked like he was 70 with the worst physique I've ever seen on a wrestler, and he was no selling everything New Jack did. Not to mention, Gypsy Joe had a reputation of being stiff when he was younger as well, kinda like karma is coming back for him.

Brian Knobbs - besides this guy being a douche for a lot of other reasons, it sounded like in general he was being a douche to New Jack with racist comments and telling the guy he cant wrestle.


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

Rick_James said:


> haha, can't lie, New Jack is a psycho, but a lot of the people he has brutally roughed up usually had a good reason for the ass kicking in the first place.
> 
> Mass Transit - the guy had no wrestling background, lied to get in the ring with the help of his dad. Obviously trying to put on a match with no proper training can get you hurt really bad, but also the other guy as well. Even worse doing your first match with New Jack though.
> 
> ...


what about the guy he stabbed?


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Felpent said:


> what about the guy he stabbed?


Wasn't that Gypsy Joe that he stabbed?

Also, I've seen a shoot interview with Lance Storm in which he says New Jack was always a professional around him.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

Rick_James said:


> Wasn't that Gypsy Joe that he stabbed?
> 
> Also, I've seen a shoot interview with Lance Storm in which he says New Jack was always a professional around him.


You do agree with the consensus in the industry and bevy of evidence that New Jack is an unstable lunatic though, right?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

this thread is a very good read


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

madison square gardens - survivor series 2011

after the match cena is walking out of the ring and back to lockeroom but rock calls him back and then makes him climb the ropes so the fans boo him. Rock knew the fans in madison square garden are different crowd and they boo all the people they should cheer but yet rock still makes cena climb the ropes. This goes to show how unprofessional rock is and how jealous he is of cena.

Cena let rock have his moment and was going to the back and let rock celebrate with the crowd but rock wanted to get 1 last low blow in before he dissappeared again to make another shitty movie in hollywood.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

bboy said:


> madison square gardens - survivor series 2011
> 
> after the match cena is walking out of the ring and back to lockeroom but rock calls him back and then makes him climb the ropes so the fans boo him. Rock knew the fans in madison square garden are different crowd and they boo all the people they should cheer but yet rock still makes cena climb the ropes. This goes to show how unprofessional rock is and how jealous he is of cena.
> 
> Cena let rock have his moment and was going to the back and let rock celebrate with the crowd but rock wanted to get 1 last low blow in before he dissappeared again to make another shitty movie in hollywood.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

OMG! Are you serious?


----------

